
Bringing Video to the Next Wave of Connected Devices - NSMeta
http://blogs.skype.com/developer/2011/06/bringing_video_to_the_next_wav.html
======
Timothee
tl;dr Skype finally (they took down all documentation for over a year)
releases their SDK/APIs with runtimes for various platforms that allow pretty
much anything that Skype can do, in particular: video.

To get into the program, developers need to pay a one-time $10 fee.

I have a question regarding the runtimes
([https://developer.skype.com/skypekit/development-
guide/skype...](https://developer.skype.com/skypekit/development-guide/skype-
kit-runtime-versions)): does anybody know if that could be used inside an iOS
or Android app? Not necessarily approved for the AppStore but for internal
development.

